# Introducing The Hedgehog Grove *New Girl Pics pg2*



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

Over the last few months with the help of our friend and mentor Nancy (The HedgieDen) also along with a few other helpful breeders, we have been getting everything ready to become a breeder here in Toronto, Ontario.

Our website is nearly finished and will be up soon enough but we thought we would announce our plans as we progress along.

We recently picked up two little girls from Misty at Dorman Exotics, and we have 3 more beautiful babies arriving next week.

We will be a small and selective breeder and our goal is to raise not only healthy and happy hoglets but ones that are well socialized and hand tamed. We will be breeding first and foremost for health and temperament.

I have a passion for colors and we will try to have a good selection with our own hedgehogs and their babies.

Our babies will be handled each and every day once they are old enough to make sure they are very socialized and hand tamed prior to going to their new forever homes.

Of course their potential new parents will go through an extensive interview process before been approved. We want to make sure that everyone is well informed and we will offer 24/7 hedgie information and support before and after the adoption.

Photo time:
*Romani*


















*Cassia*


















You can see all the photos and keep up to date with our happenings through our FB page here:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Toronto-ON/Hedgehog-Grove/118240458233433

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Introducing The Hedgehog Grove*

That is great news, your hedgies are beautiful. Even though I'm not from the area, it seems like from postings I see on here, that the Toronto area is in need of a good breeder. Can't wait to see your site


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Introducing The Hedgehog Grove*

We have only talked in several emails/pm's and judging from that i'd have to say that your going be an outstanding breeder!  You are so devoted/dedicated to hedgies,the people of canada are very lucky to have you as a person and breeder. I too can't wait to see your site! 

P.S.
BTW your hogs are adorable! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Introducing The Hedgehog Grove*

I am so happy that Ontario will finally have a quality breeder that I can recommend to people. I'll be sending everyone your way.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Introducing The Hedgehog Grove*

Congratulations!!! Your hedgies are adorable and I can't wait to see your site! :mrgreen:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Introducing The Hedgehog Grove*

Congratulations! I'm excited to hear how everything progresses. And, of course, to see pictures of adorable hedgie babies!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Introducing The Hedgehog Grove*

looking forward to your site!

P.S. do migrate to Illinois. :mrgreen:


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Introducing The Hedgehog Grove*

Your girls are beautiful!  Can't wait to hear more


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: Introducing The Hedgehog Grove*

I know who I'll be going to when I go looking


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Introducing The Hedgehog Grove*



emeko said:


> I know who I'll be going to when I go looking


heehee Told you there'd be a new trustworthy Toronto breeder starting soon.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Introducing The Hedgehog Grove*

Thank you all for your lovely comments 

We hope to have our first litter in the New year if everything goes well.

Our FB page will be up to date with all our progress.

We have a few things in the works and are sorting the details out for them, so hopefully we will have some good surprises in order.

Once the website is finished and online we will post the link for everyone to see.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Introducing The Hedgehog Grove*



PapilionRu said:


> Thank you all for your lovely comments
> 
> We hope to have our first litter in the New year if everything goes well.
> 
> ...


do post your FB page.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Introducing The Hedgehog Grove*

Welcome!! and congratulation on having a great Mentor. I always wanted some of Nancy's hedgies for my breeding herd but wasn't lucky enough to get any. Both Nancy and Deneen (hedgiepets) are my mentors and they've been such a wonderful help. Nancy talked me through my first unexpected litter.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Introducing The Hedgehog Grove*



fracturedcircle said:


> do post your FB page.


Link is in my signature or on my very first post for this topic.

Thank you Nikki


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Introducing The Hedgehog Grove*



PapilionRu said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> > do post your FB page.
> ...


ohh... sorry, i need sleep very badly.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: Introducing The Hedgehog Grove*

Congrats!!

It's very exciting to now know there will be a proper caring breeder only about a 1hr drive away!!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Introducing The Hedgehog Grove*

Thank you Zorropirate 

Glad to here we are not too far away from you!

Just a small update, we are 3 days away from welcoming 3 more hedgehog babies into our home and breeding program.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

*Re: Introducing The Hedgehog Grove*

Wow congratulations! I'm sure your hoglets will be fabulous  Your photos are beautiful, by the way, and if these are the parents I can't wait to see the first litter.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Introducing The Hedgehog Grove*

Introducing Ashes, our newest girl to come to us. She is 4 months old and an Algerian Dark Grey.


























See all her photos here @ http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...118240458233433&pid=193368&id=118240458233433

Link to our boys: http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7794

Thanks


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Wow what a looker!  You sure do take great pics!  Thanks for sharing as always!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She is beautiful! I like the picture of her sleeping. I'm so excited for you (& us).


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

PJM said:


> She is beautiful! I like the picture of her sleeping. I'm so excited for you (& us).


She is such a easy going girl as you can tell by the sleeping picture. That was after the rest of the photos she must have been tired out from posing for the camera.

I'm super excited as well. 



LarryT said:


> Wow what a looker!  You sure do take great pics!  Thanks for sharing as always!


She is quite the looker, I agree hehe and thank you, I try my best


----------



## yuriart10 (Nov 9, 2010)

What's up everyone, I'm new to the forum and just wanted to say hey. Hopefully I posted this in the right section!

__________________
Watch Skyline Online Free


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

yuriart10 said:


> What's up everyone, I'm new to the forum and just wanted to say hey. Hopefully I posted this in the right section!
> 
> __________________
> Watch Skyline Online Free


This is hardly the place to post this

Please start your own thread introducing yourself


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

How wonderful! I wish you luck and joy. Also, Nancy is also the perfect mentor.


----------

